# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Bilancio Passivo SRL

## Nettuno1973

Buongiorno sono nuovo del forum ed in generale del mondo economico :-)
a marzo del 2010 ho aperto una societa srl formata da 2 soci io per il 25% (io ne sono l'amministratore) e altro sociao 75%, Abbiamo quindi rilevato un'attività (con 2 persone alle dipendenze) 
L'anno scorso ha chiuso con un modesto passivo essendo il primo anno e andata abbastanza bene , ma quest'anno sembra andare molto peggio (soprattutto x causa della difficile situazione economica) 
La mia domanda è questa chiudendo anche questo esercizio in perdita (superiore al capitale sociale) a cosa vado incontro? 
Fallimento? e nel caso di Fallimento io e l'altro socia per cosa rispondiamo? 
Grazie in anticipo per le risposte (PS il piu possibile NON tecniche Grazie) :-) :Smile:

----------


## Luca Bi

Chiudendo questo esercizio in perdita e erodendo il capitale hai l'obbligo di attivarti o per ricostituire il capitale (se volete continuare l'attività) o per mettere in liquidazione la società (se volete cessarla). 
In caso di fallimento i soci di una srl non rischiano niente in proprio, perchè sono soci. 
Se avete concesso garanzie personali ad alcuni creditori, allora le dovrete onorare come persone fisiche se non le può pagare la società. 
Se siete anche amminsitratori, in caso di fallimento rischiate solo di essere soggetti ad azione di responsabilità se avete male amministrato la società...
La cattiva amminsitrazione non deriva dalla perdita d'esercizio ma da comportamenti contrari alla corretta amministrazione (ammanche di cassa, contabilità in disordine, omesso deposito dei bilanci...)

----------


## robil

> Buongiorno sono nuovo del forum ed in generale del mondo economico :-)
> a marzo del 2010 ho aperto una societa srl formata da 2 soci io per il 25% (io ne sono l'amministratore) e altro sociao 75%, Abbiamo quindi rilevato un'attività (con 2 persone alle dipendenze) 
> L'anno scorso ha chiuso con un modesto passivo essendo il primo anno e andata abbastanza bene , ma quest'anno sembra andare molto peggio (soprattutto x causa della difficile situazione economica) 
> La mia domanda è questa chiudendo anche questo esercizio in perdita (superiore al capitale sociale) a cosa vado incontro? 
> Fallimento? e nel caso di Fallimento io e l'altro socia per cosa rispondiamo? 
> Grazie in anticipo per le risposte (PS il piu possibile NON tecniche Grazie) :-)

  La prima verifica da fare e controllare in che misura la perdita ha intaccato il capitale sociale (piu o meno di 1/3) e se il capitale sociale rimanga al di sopra o al di sotto del minimo legale (10.000). Se l'anno scorso la perdita è stata di ammontare superiore al terzo del capitale sociale e questo si verifica anche quest'anno dovrete procedere alla riduzione del capitale sociale in proporzione alle perdite accertate. Questo nell'ipotesi che il capitale sociale ridotto delle perdite rimanga al di sopra di 10.000 Euro. Se invece in conseguenza delle perdite il capitale è sceso al di sotto dei 10.000 dovrete deliberare la riduzione e il contemporaneo aumento almeno fino al minimo legale ovvero la trasformazione della società in un tipo che non abbia un minimo legale (SNC SAS). 
Quindi di per se le perdite non significano nulla se non intaccano il capitale sociale oltre determinate misure.  
Altro aspetto è il discorso finanziaro che è influenzato (ovviamente) dall'aspetto economico (utile o perdita di conto economico) ma non necessariamente collegato. Posto che il fallimento si rischia (con le precisazioni gia fatte da chi mi ha preceduto) nel caso in cui vi sia insolvenza nei pagamenti (oltrettutto a determinate condizioni), non correte il rischio della declaratoria fallimentare se i pagamenti sono regolari. (nella pratica si giunge a richiedere il fallimento di un impresa solo quando si sono pravete tutte le strade e il creditore è "allo stremo").

----------


## Nettuno1973

Il capitale sociale è di 12000 interamente versato (e la perdita sarà sicuramente superiore) come garanzie personali ho un conto ipotecario (casa) che entro la fine del mese prossimo andrò ad estinguere. 
Inoltre ho un fido di Conto corrente di circa 20000€ e un finanziamento in essere però sulla societa garantito per una parte dalla Asscom..il resto e della banca.. il tutto chirografario (tranne il conto iptecario che sto per chiduere). 
Il mio problema sarebbe solo la casa..in qualche modo qualcuno potrebbe avanzare pretese sulla casa su cui sono intestato solo io e non l'altro socio? 
La gestione è ordinaria nessun ammanco.. tutto in regola.. senza contare che in questi quasi 2 anni ormani non ho prelevato nemmeno 1€ quale compenso amministratore sperando in tempi migliori 
Grazie in anticipo

----------


## robil

> Il capitale sociale è di 12000 interamente versato (e la perdita sarà sicuramente superiore) come garanzie personali ho un conto ipotecario (casa) che entro la fine del mese prossimo andrò ad estinguere. 
> Inoltre ho un fido di Conto corrente di circa 20000€ e un finanziamento in essere però sulla societa garantito per una parte dalla Asscom..il resto e della banca.. il tutto chirografario (tranne il conto iptecario che sto per chiduere). 
> Il mio problema sarebbe solo la casa..in qualche modo qualcuno potrebbe avanzare pretese sulla casa su cui sono intestato solo io e non l'altro socio? 
> La gestione è ordinaria nessun ammanco.. tutto in regola.. senza contare che in questi quasi 2 anni ormani non ho prelevato nemmeno 1€ quale compenso amministratore sperando in tempi migliori 
> Grazie in anticipo

  Bhe allora il codice civile (art 2446) ti obbliga a deliberare la riduzione del capitale sociale e il contemporaneoo aumento (nuovi conferimenti in pratica) oppure la trasformazione della società in società di persone.  
Se la situazione è quella descritta e non avete prospettiva di un incremento dei ricavi tale da recuperare le perdite è un caso "delicato".  
Ripetiamo che i soci di srl rischiano unicamente la quota conferita e non il proprio patrimonio privato salvo ovviamente non abbiano dato garanzie personali (iscrizione ipoteca su immobili, avalli etc). Gli amministratori o i liquidatori sono responsabili se i debiti sono scaturiti da proprie decisioni perlomeno colpose ossia adottate con negligenza e imperizia.

----------


## Nettuno1973

L'aumento dei ricavi lo vedo difficile in questa situazione economica....
diciamo che  il problema non sono i ricavi.. ma i costi soprattutto del personale, solo che non credo (a livello di legislazione) di poter lasciare a casa qualcuno (anche se siamo in passivo) e cmq non vorrei nemmeno arrivare a tanto

----------


## robil

> L'aumento dei ricavi lo vedo difficile in questa situazione economica....
> diciamo che  il problema non sono i ricavi.. ma i costi soprattutto del personale, solo che non credo (a livello di legislazione) di poter lasciare a casa qualcuno (anche se siamo in passivo) e cmq non vorrei nemmeno arrivare a tanto

  A norma del codice civile avete l'obbligo o di coprire le perdite mediante un conferimento oppure di trasformare la società. Questo è il tipico caso in cui in caso di inerzia scatta la responsabilità dell'amministratore che risponderebbe anche personalmente.

----------


## Nettuno1973

Scusate una domanda... ieri sera sono stato dal commercialista per avere qualche delucidazione in piu.. e chiacchierando è uscito il discorso fallimento...
a quella parola e salta sulla sedia e mi ha praticamente detto che in caso di fallimento mi mangerebbero vivo...
Ora la mia domanda e questa... ma la SRL non era a responsabilità limitata al capitael conferito? a questo punto cosa cambia da una srl ad una snc (o cmq di persone) 
Grazie

----------


## robil

> Scusate una domanda... ieri sera sono stato dal commercialista per avere qualche delucidazione in piu.. e chiacchierando è uscito il discorso fallimento...
> a quella parola e salta sulla sedia e mi ha praticamente detto che in caso di fallimento mi mangerebbero vivo...
> Ora la mia domanda e questa... ma la SRL non era a responsabilità limitata al capitael conferito? a questo punto cosa cambia da una srl ad una snc (o cmq di persone) 
> Grazie

  Caro Nettuno. Ai sensi dell'art 1 della legge fallimentare (un regio decreto del 1942) si può essere dichiarati falliti se nell'impresa si superano determinati limiti. Totale investimenti superiori ai 200.000 euro, totale ricavi superiori ai 300.000. Ma a parte questi limiti dimensionali se a fallire è una srl i soci non amministratori non hanno nessuna conseguenza sennon quella di rimetterci la quota conferita. Gli amministratori possono subire conseguenze solo ed esclusivamente nel caso in cui abbiano responsabilità nella gestione. 
L'amministratore è responsabile ma non diverrebbe soggetto fallito in se con le conseguenze che ne derivano. 
Se invece a fallire fosse una snc ai sensi dell'art 147 della legge fallimentare, il fallimento della società produce anche il fallimento dei soci. In altri termini il fallimento della società si estende ai soci che vengono dichiarati falliti con procedure autonome (es. fallimento x snc con soci a e b, si dichiara il fallimento di x e il fallimento di a e b).

----------


## frankviaggi

Buonasera, 
nel passaggio da srl a snc, occorre ripristinare le perdite all'atto della trasformazione o queste possono essere "trasferite" alla snc e quindi gestite col nuovo anno? 
Grazie

----------


## robil

> Buonasera, 
> nel passaggio da srl a snc, occorre ripristinare le perdite all'atto della trasformazione o queste possono essere "trasferite" alla snc e quindi gestite col nuovo anno? 
> Grazie

  Il codice civile nei casi di conseguimento di perdite che intaccano il capitale sociale di una srl oltre al terzo e/o che portano il C.S. al di sotto del limite legale obbligano alla trasformazione della società (se non si procede alla copertura della perdita mediante nuovi conferimenti. Nulla impone nel caso si opti per la trasformazione. Pertanto la società può proseguire la propria attività con le perdite in bilancio ma con la nuova veste di società di persone (snc). Si spera che la perdita non si ripercuota sulla gestioen finanziaria determinando insolvenze e quindi esponendo la società e i soci a azioni esecutive individuali e (al limite) collettive (fallimento). In questi casi anche in seguito alla trasformazione in snc è opportuno valutare una ri.capitalizzazione.

----------

